# Account Killer



## kburra (Apr 21, 2017)

Super simple instructions to delete just about any online account or profile. 
https://www.accountkiller.com/en/


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 21, 2017)

Interesting.   

I am interested in removing references to my physical address when googling my name.       Why?  I work in a prison.    :shrug:


----------



## kburra (Apr 21, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I am interested in removing references to my physical address when googling my name.       Why?  I work in a prison.    :shrug:



Post this "removing references to my physical address when googling my name" in Google search,there are many links on what to do to achieve what you want to do.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 21, 2017)

Good deal. got a nice, comprehensive hit:

https://www.abine.com/blog/2011/remove-youself-from-background-check-sites/


I've already had the local county property tax agency shield my name, but I need to clean up what's already in databases.   I may use a service like this one: https://www.abine.com/deleteme/landing.php


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you to both of you for those links.  There is information I don't want available that already is available.


----------

